# Kitten McNugget



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

I am pleased to introduce Nugget! He is a year old male adopted from an independent foster home. His foster family found him making best friends with everyone at a local bar, except the owner, who threw a crate and threatened him. They got him to agree to give them until the end of the week to make arrangements and take him in. 

After such a traumatizing experience, it's not unexpected that Nugs is afraid of just about everything. The dark, fans, heights, wind, paper towels...The one thing he isn't afraid of is people. He's been nicknamed "Snugget" because he's up for snuggles pretty much 24/7.










He's also the only cat I've ever had who _wants_ his belly rubbed. He's super playful, both with interactive toys or just with anything on the floor. In the 5 days he's been with us, I've heard "Nugget, that's a tissue/bottlecap/your water dish." "Shh, it's his new favorite toy." at least once a day. 



















You can't really tell, but that's a kitten tunnel that he is _entirely_ too big for, but try telling him that.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

*bellyrubs???*

welcome and congratulations on nugget, such a pretty boy

Squeek: did someone say bellyrubs????


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, what a little darling! As she fits in more, she will settle abit.
Congratulations also!!


----------



## ColoredPencils (Apr 23, 2012)

How cute. D I'm glad you got to take him in. I hope the bar owner lost some brownies points for throwing things at everyone's new best friend.


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

He is sooo cute - but then I am biased because he looks very like my Ruby!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Love your new Nugget baby, congrats!


----------

